# Field/Away from home cleaning question?



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Does anybody know if it's safe to use an aerosol can cleaning duster (like the kind you can buy in a can at an office supply store to blow out your keyboard, basically air in a can) to blow out debris in your shotgun action? My thought is it would be really useful on trips where you don't have access to an air compressor and want to blow the crud out, either in the field or at the shack, but I don't know if it's safe to use on guns.

Thanks


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

It would work depending on what it is and where it is. I keep break-free with me most of the time to get rid of dirt, grime, powder, and stuff you might get from a feild or a slough. Pluse it helps lubs.


----------

